# Dog went to Vet



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The dog vet we used apparently got a new partner. We took our dog to the vet yesterday because her ear has been irritating. The vet took a cx, didn't know what it was, and gave her gentamycin drops to get twice a day. Then she gave her a rabies vaccine. I wasn't there. My husband did not like her because she never said what may be wrong with her ear.

I don't like her because as far as I know, you get a rabies vaccine and a tag for your dog at the same time. She did not give us one. 

So I'm thinking I really like my chicken vet better, Dr. Ned. I guess we'll be switching to him. I figure if he can diagnose a chicken, he must be really good with dogs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never had a separate vet from my large animals. It's less confusing and I figure if they can take care of my horse or chickens they sure as heck can take care of my dogs and cats.

Most of the time I've had female vets but I have run across a couple I wouldn't let near my animals.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've run into one female small animal vet who also claimed to be a poultry/bird vet who didnt know mosquitos were a vector for fowl pox, she was also a very loud mouthed yankee. Then I had a older male vet who was a drunk. There's always one or two bad vets out there.
However most vets I've run into are darn good ones.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a really good vet 10 min away.He took care of my chickens,birds and dogs.He was a really good vet but he died suddenly in 2014 and the dr. that took over his practice only does dogs and cats.When my rooster had an ear infection,I had a hard time finding someone to look at him.Ended up having to drive 3 hours,round trip in rush hour traffic,to a vet.They were great but so far away.Went to the local hardware store and saw a sign that a new vet was going to open up and if it's part of the practice I think it is,they even have an avian vet,it will be my new vet for everybody.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think more of them are getting a clue that chickens are now a part of the big picture and are paying attention.

The vet I had in TN, loved her, was very concerned the first time she treated one of my birds. She had backup with the clinic owner. Which reminds me, I need to send them a pic of the doc's first chicken. She's approaching 11 really fast.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ: Rooster ear infection. I couldve helped you out with that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> CQ: Rooster ear infection. I couldve helped you out with that.


Uh-huh

Dr. Ned always treated my chickens no different than any other pet. He wears plaid shirts! Now is that a country doc or what?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I just had to put my 14 year old dog down about an hour ago. I hated to do it but it was my only choice. 

CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. That is one of the hardest decisions we ever have to make in our adult lives. They give so much to us and it's only right to give back when their lives become full of pain.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Havasu. It hurts badly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Havasu, I'm very sorry. It is hard.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I appreciate it folks. Those of us who love animals understand what I again had to do today. You'd think it got easier, but it doesn't.


----------

